# Anyone running a hitch rack on a Jetta Sport Wagon?



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

We just got a Jetta Sport wagon and I thought I would get a hitch installed to run my 1 up quick rack. Any problems with this set up? Does it sit too close to the ground? Do the bars hit the window or not clear the door when the rack is lowered. I also have an extra tray so could conceivably carry three bikes. Is that too heavy for the back?

I also have a nice roof rack and could buy clamps to attach it to the roof rails on the Jetta but I think I'd rather have it on the back if it will work ok.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

Had the roof rack already and I don't like my hitch rack so I never bothered with installing a hitch on the Jetta. Roof rack works fine for me


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Do you have the TDI diesel? How has the bike on the roof affected fuel mileage? Typically I'd expect the mileage to be affected less on the back, but on a small care like this with big bikes I suspect they'll stick out and act a bit like a parachute. Maybe there's no great fuel efficiency advantage having them back there.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

we could tell that there was a 1-2 mpg drop at freeway speed of 70 on the TDI 45 down to 43 mpg lol


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

On my 04 jetta tdi wagon the racks alone drop the mileage maybe 1 or 2mpg. Honestly though I only drove it a few times without a rack on the roof so I don't have a good sample lol. Throwing the bike up there tanks my mileage pretty good though, 4-5mpg on the interstate. Most of my bike rides are only 15 miles away and have a top speed of 45mph so I don't really notice much on those. I'd rather have a hitch rack but my dogs are in and out of the back of the car everyday and I didn't want a hitch rack in the way.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

It looks like the roof rail clamps for my old Ford Freestyle will work on the Jetta and they didn't have the right hitch in stock when we went in to get it installed, so we'll try the roof rack for now and I'll report back.

It should be a lot easier to load the bikes up top than it was on my previous (taller) cars. The 1 Up on the rear bumper is super easy though and I need the room for a cargo carrier up top.


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a 2010 SW TDI with a manual transmission. I find 2 bikes on the roof drops the fuel mileage by LOTS. Can get about 5L/100km with no bikes on the roof and it drops to around 6.5L/100km with 2 bikes up there. I'm metric so do your own conversion. 

I also have a hitch on mine (Curt). It does sit low so you have to be careful coming off steep declines. I've scraped my lots at low speeds, thankfully never at driving speed.

I like having the versatility of both. If I'm only taking 2 bikes I'll use the hitch. If there are gravel roads and I don't want to get the bikes dirty I'll use the roof. When the car is loaded up with 4 riders and 4 bikes I use both.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

2009 Sportwagen TDI owner here...and I have tried EVERYTHING on the planet.

1) Roof racks suck my gas mileage ~5-7 MPG...more noticeable the faster you go. I try like hell to never have a bike on the roof and only use it if a big group is coming and we need 3 or 4 bikes.

2) Class 1 hitches only...I wouldn't probably throw 3 on the hitch rack. Unless they are light XC bikes. My 30+ pound bikes would make me worry about exceeding maximum tongue weight

3) Bumper clearance and ground clearance is a pain in my butt. The 1up fits, and will fold up fine but it is very close to the bumper. 1up probably has the best ground clearance as well. I didn't have enough time to test if the gate will open with the bikes fully loaded (only had my buddies rack for like 2 seconds and didn't have enough time to experiment) but I think it will. 

4) If I had unlimited funds than a 1up would be the best choice for this car. You have it already so you are set there. I settled for a Raxter Tarsus because it has great bumper clearance and is super lightweight (and $200 cheaper for 2 bikes). Ground clearance is just a bit better than my old Thule T2...and the 1up is better than both.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a 2011 Sportwagen TDI. Thought about getting a hitch but am also concerned about the ground clearance. Right now I just throw the bike in the wagon with the rear seats down. I'm still looking for a hitch, just trying to figure out the clearance issue.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Kary said:


> I have a 2011 Sportwagen TDI. Thought about getting a hitch but am also concerned about the ground clearance. Right now I just throw the bike in the wagon with the rear seats down. I'm still looking for a hitch, just trying to figure out the clearance issue.


I wondered about this option but haven't checked to see if I could squeeze my bike inside. Do you have to take off both wheels?

Speaking of hitches. Can I but a hitch with a 2" receiver on there. The 1 1/4" hitch bar gets a little bouncy going through dips or over railroad tracks. I recently ordered a 2" hitch bar for my 1 up Quick Rack but then traded in the bigger car with the 2" receiver for the Jetta.


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

My bikes fit in the back without taking off the wheels. My dual suspension bike is a medium size Iron horse azure and my hardtail is a small size. I throw a tarp in the back so I don't mess up the interior. Since I usually ride alone this has worked fin so far. I can see that a bigger frame may be a little more difficult to fit but there really is a lot of room in the car.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

The wife nixed the bike-in-car option for my recent trip to AZ so I put it on the roof (haven't had a chance to get it back into SLC to the hitch installed).

My mileage dropped a bunch. We averaged 40mpg for our trip to Oregon with nothing on the roof but the inside packed with four people and all our stuff.
I averaged 35 on the way down to AZ (more down hill and mostly tail winds) and speeds between 70-80 mph mostly) but barely 30 on the way back.

Other than that, it worked well with the bike on the roof. Fairly easy to load compared to my older taller SUV/Crossover cars and I could easily keep an I on it through the sun roof ....... and 32.5 mpg average for the trip is still almost twice as good as my Ford Flex with bikes on the back and similar speeds so I can't complain.


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

I have the Curt hitch & Kuat Sherpa on my '12 JSW. It's scraped a couple times (when I could "tell" it would), but otherwise I'm aware that it might and it hasn't really been much of an issue.

Mileage takes a hit with the bikes on back but just a couple MPGs. Less of a hit than it'd be on the roof I suspect.


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

Just got a '13 JSW TDI and it seems like the 1up is the way to go but it looks like they only work for a 2" hitch and I was told by Uhaul that it wouldn't take one. Any way around that or should I just go with a roof rack?


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

AmericanTemplar said:


> it seems like the 1up is the way to go but it looks like they only work for a 2" hitch


FFS, go to the website. Not to be a dick, but on the VERY FIRST PAGE of the 1upUSA website, it reads:

"We manufacture and sell quality bicycling products and back them up with the best customer service. Our *1 1/4" hitch mounted bike racks* , 2" Hitch mounted bike racks, and roof tray bike racks are top quality."


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, I was confused because if you look under the section where it says bicycle racks: 1UPUSA.com :: All Products it only shows the 1.25" as a single bike carrier and doesn't show any attachments in the same section for the 1.25" version to allow it to carry more bikes than that.

Sorry about the great distress that my ignorant post put on the forum posting community though.


----------

